
Ask HN: How do you find advertisers for your product outside of ad networks? - z0a
I have a product with hundreds of thousands of users that I want to monetize with advertisers&#x2F;sponsors but that isn&#x27;t compatible with ad networks like Google Adsense. Currently, I&#x27;ve just been cold emailing companies asking if they&#x27;d like to advertise on my product but that hasn&#x27;t been too effective. Are there any other strategies for finding advertisers&#x2F;sponsors?
======
csallen
I have a mailing list for my website
([https://IndieHackers.com](https://IndieHackers.com)). Right after launching,
when enthusiasm was at a peak, I included a paragraph in the weekly newsletter
saying that I was looking for sponsors
([http://i.imgur.com/EknpPux.png](http://i.imgur.com/EknpPux.png)). A few
companies got back to me, and I worked out deal with two of them. Not sure if
this is applicable to you, but it's a data point nonetheless.

~~~
z0a
Hey csallen, thanks a lot for sharing -- definitely gives me some ideas. Also,
great work on IndieHackers!

------
fabiandesimone
If you expand more on the type of product I might be able to help.

